# Your fav. Artist/Bands?



## Mr Owl (Apr 18, 2010)

Okay, im curious to here what your fav. artist/bands are. So I'm posting this thread to find out. Here are my favs:

Rock

Buckcherry
Bullet For My Valentine
Disturbed
The Fray
Iron Maiden
Led Zeppelin
MÃ¶tley CrÃ¼e
Nickelback
Nirvana
Pat Benatar
Pearl Jam
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Rage Against The Machine
Rob Zombie(seeing in concert in August)
The Rolling Stones
Saliva
Seether
Slayer
Staind
Theory Of A Dead Man
White Zombie
3 Doors Down

Alternative

Blue October
Evanescence
Finger Eleven
Kings Of Leon


I also like hip/hop and rap but idk if anybody here likes that so I'm not gonna post it unless you want me to.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 18, 2010)

Terrible.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Terrible.



Why must you criticize me so much?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 18, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Why must you criticize me so much?


It's a tough job... 

*puts on sunglasses*

but somebody's gotta do it.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's a tough job... but somebody's gotta do it.
> 
> *puts on sunglasses*



Thanx for spending your valuable time criticing me.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 18, 2010)

Cool. Too lazy to list them all right now though. Just can't be bothered.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 18, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Cool. Too lazy to list them all right now though. Just can't be bothered.



This is maybe 1/2 of all of my favs.


----------



## Kaffting (Apr 18, 2010)

The Beatles, Doctor Steel and Lowkey are probably my current favourites.

There's more but also lazy.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 18, 2010)

Kaffting said:


> The Beatles, Doctor Steel and Lowkey are probably my current favourites.
> 
> There's more but also lazy.



Lolz!! I'm gonna put my fav. Hip hop/rap artist to see what reactions I get.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 18, 2010)

Most good grunge and alt rock from the 90's and early 2000's I will enjoy.
Some metal too.


----------



## thesoundofsilence (Apr 18, 2010)

Alestorm.





*LISTEN TO THEM.*


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 18, 2010)

Hip-Hop/Rap

Party Boyz
Drake
Birdman
Eminem(AWESOME)
The Cool Kids
Gucci Mane
The Lonely Island
3OH!3
Soulja boy
DJ Khaled
Ludacris
Wakka Flakka
Lil Wayne
Lady Gaga


----------



## Kaffting (Apr 18, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Hip-Hop/Rap
> 
> Party Boyz
> Drake
> ...




Jesus Christ that's horrible.


----------



## Dasaki (Apr 18, 2010)

This needs to be moved to "the Tube". 

A few of my faves:
The Who
Jonathan Coulton
Sloppy Seconds


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 18, 2010)

Kaffting said:


> Jesus Christ that's horrible.



Well, when your the only white kid in a neighborhood of about a 30-40 black kids, the stuff grows on ya. It's actually a really nice neighborhood.


----------



## Kaffting (Apr 18, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Well, your only white kid in a neighborhood of about a 30-40 black kids, the stuff grows on ya. It's actually a really nice neighborhood.



Blaming your terrible taste in music on the black community. Haven't they suffered enough hardships?

That's just cold.


----------



## Ohko (Apr 18, 2010)

thesoundofsilence said:


> Alestorm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:-D:-D:-D
/thread

also:
KillSwitch Engage
HeadHunterz
Wildstylez
A bit of Ozzy


----------



## thesoundofsilence (Apr 18, 2010)

Kaffting said:


> Blaming your terrible taste in music on the black community. Haven't they suffered enough hardships?
> 
> That's just cold.


 lol


Ohko said:


> also:
> KillSwitch Engage
> HeadHunterz
> Wildstylez
> A bit of Ozzy


 
no.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 18, 2010)

Kaffting said:


> Blaming your terrible taste in music on the black community. Haven't they suffered enough hardships?
> 
> That's just cold.



Im not. I actually would thank them for it becuase they made me who i am. They also kinda made me a lil popular in school.


----------



## Kaffting (Apr 18, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Im not. I actually woild thank them for it becuase they made me who i am. They also kinda made me a lil popular in school.



Talking to you gives me a headache, so I'm going to stop now.

Just letting you know.


----------



## Tao (Apr 18, 2010)

I like Lovehammers, Eric Clapton, Darude, and E-Rotic. I sort of feel terrible about liking E-Rotic.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 18, 2010)

Kaffting said:


> Talking to you gives me a headache, so I'm going to stop now.
> 
> Just letting you know.



What can i say, its just the way i am.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 18, 2010)

This should be in the tube. :V


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 18, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Cool. Too lazy to list them all right now though. Just can't be bothered.


this ^


----------



## Corto (Apr 18, 2010)

Moved.

Also, Iron Maiden, Queens of the Stone Age, Creedence Clearwater Revival, Faith No More, Gorillaz and 2pac are the first I thought of.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 18, 2010)

Kaffting said:


> Blaming your terrible taste in music on the black community. Haven't they suffered enough hardships?
> 
> That's just cold.


You are my new favorate poster.


----------



## Plantar (Apr 18, 2010)

Obsessed with these dudes right now, Aryeon. Been listening to them nonstop, love all their music.

Some more -
Iced Earth
Blind Guardian
Demons and Wizards
Guilt Machine
Avantasia
Scorpions


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 18, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> Obsessed with these dudes right now, Aryeon. Been listening to them nonstop, love all their music.
> 
> Some more -
> Iced Earth
> ...



Scorpions I really like.


----------



## Plantar (Apr 18, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Scorpions I really like.


I do too, but moreso it depends on the era of music of theirs for me. Anything before 1984 is awesome. After Blackout though, it was just cheesy music. Did you hear their new album? It was good, but it was too... '80's.'


----------



## Aleu (Apr 18, 2010)

Aerosmith
The Beatles
Billy Joel
Breaking Benjamin
Cage The Elephant
CCR
Deep Purple
Def Leppard
The Eagles
Elton John
Enigma
Flobots
Flyleaf
Golden Earring
Iron Maiden
Lynyrd Skynyrd
Metallica
Motley Crue
My Chemical Romance
Pink Floyd
Queen
Red Hot Chili Peppers
REO Speedwagon
The Rolling Stones
Simon & Garfunkel
Styx
The Who


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 18, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> I do too, but moreso it depends on the era of music of theirs for me. Anything before 1984 is awesome. After Blackout though, it was just cheesy music. Did you hear their new album? It was good, but it was too... '80's.'



Yea, same here. My mom got me hooked on them. She went to lollapalooza in 92&93. I wish I couldve gone. From what she says it was fucking awesome.

I forgot to put Linkin Park.


----------



## Takun (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm into indie, alternative, hip-hop, post-punk and electronic, including:
Talking Heads, David Bowie, The Fall, Gorillaz, Joy Division, The Knife, Boards of Canada, The Smiths, Joanna Newsom, Pixies, Boris, Flying Lotus, Melvins, Super Furry Animals, Arcade Fire, HÃ¼sker DÃ¼, These New Puritans, Black Sabbath, Pavement, Swans, Burial, Tom Waits, Have a Nice Life, Madvillain, Modest Mouse, They Might Be Giants, The White Stripes, Pantha du Prince, The Feelies, The Velvet Underground, Sparklehorse, Elliott Smith, Blackalicious, The Beach Boys, Bob Dylan, Blur, Priestess, Fugazi, Hold Your Horses!, Wipers, Portugal. The Man, Big Black, of Montreal, The Flaming Lips, Electric Wizard, RÃ¶yksopp, Melt-Banana, The Strokes, MGMT, Frank Black.

Check out my music taste: http://www.last.fm/user/Takuun


Pastin' my tastin's


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 18, 2010)

I like Rage Against The Machines album Evil Empire.


----------



## Ames (Apr 18, 2010)

Too many to list.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 18, 2010)

I've g2g. My show The Pacific is on. I'll be back in an hour.


----------



## Hir (Apr 18, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Okay, im curious to here what your fav. artist/bands are. So I'm posting this thread to find out. Here are my favs:
> 
> Rock
> 
> ...


Before I entered this thread I said this to a fellow member here on MSN:

â€ Noctusâ€  says:
*Ugh
*Thread title:
Your fav. Artist/Bands?
By:
xXFURRY4EVA'SXx
*Judging by the name, I'll hate every band that person posts
*In I go~
*lol
*yep


----------



## lgnb695 (Apr 18, 2010)

Deftones
Carcass
Morbid Angel
In Flames
Bolt Thrower
Breaking Benjamin
Death
Job For A Cowboy
Protest The Hero
Emmure (they're my guilty pleasure)

I listen to a lot of stuff but I guess these would be my favorite.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 18, 2010)

Everytime I watch The Pacific I end up in tears. God dammit!!


----------



## Stawks (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm post music.


----------



## Ames (Apr 18, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Too many to list.



Actually, I'll post a few.  These are in no particular order and are not necessarily my most favorite bands/artists.  I'm just listing whatever comes to mind:

Aerosmith
Bon Jovi
Def Leppard
Led Zeppelin
Van Halen
Pink Floyd
AC/DC
Journey
Guns & Roses
The Beatles
Radiohead
Muse
3 doors down

etc.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 19, 2010)

alright, I"m game *S*

30 Seconds to Mars
A Perfect Circle
Puscifer
Metallica
Led Zepplin
Placebo
Tool 
Ashes Divide
Alexisonfire
City and Colour
Nine Inch Nails
Bjork
Tori Amos
Radiohead
Sting/ The Police
Ozzy
Alice In Chains
Pearl Jam
Smashing Pumpkins
Faith and the Muse
Lady Gaga
Fleetwood Mac
Coldplay
Johnny Cash
Rage Against The Machine

etc.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 19, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> alright, I"m game *S*
> 
> 30 Seconds to Mars
> A Perfect Circle
> ...



That's like almost my moms entire iPod. Also, will you marry me? =^_^=


----------



## Stawks (Apr 19, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> That's like almost my moms entire iPod. Also, will you marry me? =^_^=



My Freudian senses are tingling!


----------



## Whitenoise (Apr 19, 2010)

[yt]oCznzKttCss&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 19, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Bjork
> Tori Amos



murr


----------



## Chrisda4 (Apr 19, 2010)

You guys have awesome taste in music.


Aerosmith 

Red Hot Chilli Peppers

Queens of the Stone Age

Them Crooked Vultures

Metallica

Primus

Jet

Wolfmother

System of a down


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 19, 2010)

http://www.last.fm/user/UPVeNoM



Because I can't be bothered listing every single band. I enjoy a vary of different tastes of music.


----------



## Issashu (Apr 19, 2010)

Too many to list, but rock/alternative and metal mostly. Followed by 80s electronic. Rammstein,Therion,Epica,Nirvana, Depeche mode and the list goes on and on.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 19, 2010)

Fall Out Boy, Panic! At the disco, and My Chemical Romance. I also like Job for a Cowboy, Bring me the Horizon, and ARMA F***ING ANGELUS!


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 19, 2010)

I only have one favorite band. CAKE. They are the best band.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 19, 2010)

I just noticed my favourite bands all wear guyliner...FOB, Panic!, MCR, and 30 sec. Wowwy gee


----------



## lgnb695 (Apr 19, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I just noticed my favourite bands all wear guyliner...FOB, Panic!, MCR, and 30 sec. Wowwy gee



ew


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 19, 2010)

lgnb695 said:


> ew



30 sec is a stretch. But I fucking loves me some panic at the disco!


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Apr 19, 2010)

.


----------



## Takun (Apr 19, 2010)

Sgt. Andrews said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/UPVeNoM
> 
> 
> 
> Because I can't be bothered listing every single band. I enjoy a vary of different tastes of music.



Nearly 20,000 Disturbed plays.


...dude.  ._<


----------



## Hir (Apr 19, 2010)

http://www.last.fm/user/DragonBottles


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 19, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/DragonBottles



I like Rise Against!


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 20, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> That's like almost my moms entire iPod. Also, will you marry me? =^_^=



You wanna marry a girl who has your mother's taste in music?
Your mother likes _Tool_?

I would love to have a mom-in-law that knows how to rock out :grin:   What do you think of Billy Idol's White Wedding when I'm going down the aisle?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 20, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> [yt]oCznzKttCss&feature=related[/yt]



You like Child Abuse?

Never would have guessed

Rad video


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 20, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> You like Child Abuse?
> 
> Never would have guessed
> 
> Rad video



They remind me of jungle gym...is that a legit genre or were they just messin around.


----------



## Stawks (Apr 20, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> They remind me of jungle gym...is that a legit genre or were they just messin around.



Messing around is a genre.

The _best_ genre.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 20, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Messing around is a genre.
> 
> The _best_ genre.


If it's not on myspace it's not a real genre! D:<


----------



## Hir (Apr 20, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I like Rise Against!


And they are an "odd one out". I see why we don't get along.


----------



## Aden (Apr 20, 2010)

Sgt. Andrews said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/UPVeNoM
> 
> Because I can't be bothered listing every single band. I enjoy a vary of different tastes of music.



Your top 15:

Disturbed
System of a Down
Static-X
Machine Head
Dope
Slipknot
Killswitch Engage
Godsmack
Frank Klepacki
8 Foot Sativa
Fear Factory
Saliva
Rob Zombie
Dethklok
DevilDriver

Your last 7 days is like the same exact thing

SO VARIED



Issashu said:


> Too many to list, but rock/alternative and metal mostly. Followed by 80s electronic. Rammstein,Therion,Epica,Nirvana, Depeche mode and the list goes on and on.





MichaelFoster said:


> Fall Out Boy, Panic! At the disco, and My Chemical Romance. I also like Job for a Cowboy, Bring me the Horizon, and ARMA F***ING ANGELUS!





AleutheWolf said:


> Aerosmith
> The Beatles
> Billy Joel
> Breaking Benjamin
> ...





Ohko said:


> also:
> KillSwitch Engage
> HeadHunterz
> Wildstylez
> A bit of Ozzy





xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Hip-Hop/Rap
> 
> Party Boyz
> Drake
> ...





xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Okay, im curious to here what your fav. artist/bands are. So I'm posting this thread to find out. Here are my favs:
> 
> Rock
> 
> ...



I despise you all
Especially you, OP

\because MichaelFoster is a given


----------



## Hir (Apr 20, 2010)

^But you love me Aden, correct? :3


----------



## Aden (Apr 20, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> ^But you love me Aden, correct? :3



:3


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 20, 2010)

Aden said:


> Your top 15:
> 
> Disturbed
> System of a Down
> ...




Damn straight is varied, though from what I see from the thread title, its "Your fav. Artist/Bands?" not "Your Top 15"  Though both probably somewhat mean the same thing.


----------



## Hir (Apr 20, 2010)

Sgt. Andrews said:


> Damn straight is varied,


You have no fucking idea.

EDIT: This is who you remind me of. It's also where I got my avatar from, so naturally I'm your worst enemy. Get the fuck out of my store and never come back.


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 20, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> You have no fucking idea.



Says the bloke on FAF whos probably on the other side of the world and doesn't even know me. ' Liek Srsly'

Then what would you class listening to bands like Redgum, Johnny Cash etc to bands like AC/DC, Spiderbait etc to The Prodigy,Pendulum etc to the ones listed. *

Oh by the way, I said I enjoy a vary of different music. Meaning you know, I enjoy listening to different music? But not necessarily mean that they're my favorite.
*


----------



## Stawks (Apr 20, 2010)

I feel left out.

I'm not into metal enough for anyone cool in this thread to praise me.

But I'm not enough of a scenester to get openly dissed.

Sad.

So anyway:

They Might Be Giants
Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds
The Mountain Goats
The Hold Steady
Neutral Milk Hotel
Cursive
Man or Astro-Man?
A Place to Bury Strangers
Death From Above 1979
You Say Party! We Say Die!
The Who
The Kinks
Deadmau5
Danger Doom
Aesop Rock
Tom Waits
The Unicorns / Islands
Foo Fighters
Lightning Bolt
Bruce Springsteen
Pixies
We Were Promised Jetpacks
Frightened Rabbit
Beck

A bunch of shit more


----------



## Hir (Apr 20, 2010)

Sgt. Andrews said:


> Says the bloke on FAF whos probably on the other side of the world and doesn't even know me. ' Liek Srsly'
> 
> Then what would you class listening to bands like Redgum, Johnny Cash etc to bands like AC/DC, Spiderbait etc to The Prodigy,Pendulum etc to the ones listed. *
> 
> ...


That's not varied, you fool. 2 genres along with mainstream metalcore shit, WOW I'M IMPRESSED.


----------



## Takun (Apr 20, 2010)

Sgt. Andrews said:


> Damn straight is varied, though from what I see from the thread title, its "Your fav. Artist/Bands?" not "Your Top 15"  Though both probably somewhat mean the same thing.



Oh god I didn't think it was possible but you did it.

http://anthony.liekens.net/pub/scri...ctic.php?user=http://www.last.fm/user/UPVeNoM


----------



## Stawks (Apr 20, 2010)

Takun said:


> Oh god I didn't think it was possible but you did it.
> 
> http://anthony.liekens.net/pub/scri...ctic.php?user=http://www.last.fm/user/UPVeNoM



Hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Takun (Apr 20, 2010)

Stawks no editing posts after I've read them D<

Also, respond to me on last.fm :3


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 20, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> That's not varied, you fool. 2 genres along with mainstream metalcore shit, WOW I'M IMPRESSED.



Impressing someone on the Internet is the last thing I would like to do, nor do I care if I do or not. I'm certain that if you looked at the massive library of CDs staring right at my face "varied of music" will come into mind.


Please note that Last.fm is done digitally, it doesn't note down the music played in my Car and Loungeroom. 


So take your sarcasm and trolling methods to another person 'k thnx'.


----------



## Hir (Apr 20, 2010)

Takun said:


> Oh god I didn't think it was possible but you did it.
> 
> http://anthony.liekens.net/pub/scri...ctic.php?user=http://www.last.fm/user/UPVeNoM


That thing is useless since it only takes the top 50 artists into account, and recent bands that don't fit my forte aren't taken into account because I used to play the other bands a lot.

Is there any other similar tests online?


----------



## Takun (Apr 20, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> That thing is useless since it only takes the top 50 artists into account, and recent bands that don't fit my forte aren't taken into account because I used to play the other bands a lot.
> 
> Is there any other similar tests online?



It's not useless, it just compares how unique the artists related to your top 50 artists are.  I don't remember what they are called, but there are others that use tags.  They are kinda meh too.  Alternative and Indie get used blindly as the first tag of so many bands, but since you listen to metal you'll probably have a high score with the bajillion subgenre tags |3


----------



## Stawks (Apr 20, 2010)

Takun said:


> It's not useless, it just compares how unique the artists related to your top 50 artists are.  I don't remember what they are called, but there are others that use tags.  They are kinda meh too.  Alternative and Indie get used blindly as the first tag of so many bands, but since you listen to metal you'll probably have a high score with the bajillion subgenre tags |3



Oh, so _that's_ why people listen to metal.

Also, respond to me on last.fm :3


----------



## Hir (Apr 20, 2010)

Takun said:


> It's not useless, it just compares how unique the artists related to your top 50 artists are.  I don't remember what they are called, but there are others that use tags.  They are kinda meh too.  Alternative and Indie get used blindly as the first tag of so many bands, but since you listen to metal you'll probably have a high score with the bajillion subgenre tags |3


Metal isn't all I listen to. I actually managed to get 0 on that test. |:


----------



## Stawks (Apr 20, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Metal isn't all I listen to. I actually managed to get 0 on that test. |:



http://anthony.liekens.net/pub/scripts/last.fm/supereclectic.php?user=dragonbottles

?


----------



## Hir (Apr 20, 2010)

Stawks said:


> http://anthony.liekens.net/pub/scripts/last.fm/supereclectic.php?user=dragonbottles
> 
> ?


I must have typed it wrong. :3


----------



## Takun (Apr 20, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I must have typed it wrong. :3



|D


----------



## Hir (Apr 20, 2010)

So yeah I take back everything I said about it, like a little faggot. :3


----------



## Stawks (Apr 20, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> So yeah I take back everything I said about it, like a little faggot. :3



It's ok.

I still love you.

You _and_ your sub-700 eclectic score.

:3


----------



## Hir (Apr 20, 2010)

Stawks said:


> It's ok.
> 
> I still love you.
> 
> ...


I love you too and your score of which I haven't checked yet :3

It's partly due to my Winamp corrupting before I joined last.fm and all of my play counts getting wiped. I'd have a higher score if it wasn't for that. :[


----------



## CFox (Apr 20, 2010)

My current list: (Pandora)
Radiohead
Coldplay
Thom Yorke
Ulrich Schnauss
Gorillaz
Yeah Yeah Yeahs
Modest Mouse             
Beck
Interpol             

There are many others, but it's usually just a select few songs. My music continues to grow/evolve :3


----------



## Aden (Apr 20, 2010)

Takun said:


> Oh god I didn't think it was possible but you did it.
> 
> http://anthony.liekens.net/pub/scri...ctic.php?user=http://www.last.fm/user/UPVeNoM



Actually his score is a 494 because you put the entire URL into the box where you're just supposed to put the username

I wish there was a way to have it take only the last three months of music listened or something. All my old obsessions are bogging me down :c


----------



## Takun (Apr 20, 2010)

Aden said:


> Actually his score is a 494 because you put the entire URL into the box where you're just supposed to put the username
> 
> I wish there was a way to have it take only the last three months of music listened or something. All my old obsessions are bogging me down :c



Awww he's not a zero?  

Still, nothing warrants 20k Disturbed plays.


----------



## Hir (Apr 20, 2010)

Takun said:


> Awww he's not a zero?
> 
> Still, nothing warrants 20k Disturbed plays.


IM SO MISUNDERSTOOD I HAVE 20K DISTURBED PLAYS ON LAST.FM

PROBABLY IN 128KB/S


----------



## Aden (Apr 20, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> PROBABLY IN 128KB/S



fkdsfdasjfkfaeidkvsdfcvnh xijdsfafa34teadsadgazzgdzxcff


----------



## Hir (Apr 20, 2010)

Ever since the freeleech on what.cd, I have nearly everything I've listened to lately and my favorites in FLAC. <3


----------



## Aden (Apr 20, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Ever since the freeleech on what.cd, I have nearly everything I've listened to lately and my favorites in FLAC. <3



I have enough buffer to do that anyway :B

But I have a bunch of stuff in V0 because the recording/mixing/mastering isn't good enough to warrant the filesize


----------



## Hir (Apr 20, 2010)

Aden said:


> I have enough buffer to do that anyway :B
> 
> But I have a bunch of stuff in V0 because the recording/mixing/mastering isn't good enough to warrant the filesize


My buffer is small but at least I have a positive ratio now :3c

I reckon by the end of May I'll be a power user <3


----------



## Takun (Apr 20, 2010)

The freeleech actually hurt my ratio.  u_u


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 20, 2010)

Stawks said:


> http://anthony.liekens.net/pub/scripts/last.fm/supereclectic.php?user=dragonbottles
> 
> ?


http://anthony.liekens.net/pub/scripts/last.fm/supereclectic.php?user=tetodoesntexist

Yuh. I still have other music I still need to listen to :c

I'll just name a load of bands from my Last.fm why not.

Animal Collective
Aoife NÃ­ Fhearraigh
Arcade Fire
As Tall As Lions
Aurastys
Badly Drawn Boy
Coldplay
Dear and the Headlights
Equilibrium
Frightened Rabbit
Furries in a Blender
God Is An Astronaut
Goldfish
Hadouken!
IMA Robot
Johnny Cash
Kate Nash
Keane
La Roux
Lady GaGa
Lily Allen
Mayhem
M.I.A.
Modest Mouse
Muse
Oasis
Owl City
Panic! At The Disco
Pendulum
Renard
Rise Against
Snow Patrol
St. Vincent
The Prodigy
The Snake The Cross The Crown
The Ting Tings
The Weepies
Toumani DiabatÃ©'s Symmetric Orchestra
Vampire Weekend
We Were Promised Jetpacks

wee


----------



## Hir (Apr 20, 2010)

Takun said:


> The freeleech actually hurt my ratio.  u_u


You're on What too? :3

My username is DarkNoctus there, shocker of _death~_


----------



## Takun (Apr 20, 2010)

We're... already friends. >:[


----------



## Stawks (Apr 20, 2010)

Takun said:


> We're... already friends. >:[



lol.

The hell is what.cd.


----------



## Hir (Apr 20, 2010)

Takun said:


> We're... already friends. >:[


Well would you look at that I must have forgot c:

EDIT: You're not on my list, what's your username?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 20, 2010)

Stawks said:


> The hell is what.cd.



a poopular site where one can download flac copies of albums they have no intention of buying


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 20, 2010)

Depeche Mode
Siouxsie and the Banshees
Assemblage 23
Bauhaus
Sisters of Mercy
Faith and the Muse
Danse Society
She
Lady Gaga
Joe Satriani
DeVision
Cruxshadows
Orgy
L'ame Immortelle
Ayria
Funker Vogt
Tool
30 Seconds to Mars
Colony 5
Mars Volta
The Birthday Massacre
The Offspring


Oldschool videogame music is my favorite genre.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 20, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> The Offspring


Oh man. The Offspring. I haven't listened to them in _ages_. Must find. That was like, my childhood. Older brothers were great fans. Also, Catatonia. 
So much I have to get now that I'm thinking about old stuff.

And I have all that Radiohead to listen to.
And Eels.

Oh god.


----------



## CFox (Apr 20, 2010)

Teto said:


> And I have all that Radiohead to listen to.




DO EET NAOW!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 20, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> DO EET NAOW!


I've listened to some of OK Computer I will get back to that on a later date.

I HAVE SO MANY TORRENTS GOING NOW ;;
WHAT HAS THIS THREAD DONE TO ME

http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/3087/85468052.png


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 20, 2010)

radiohead saved rock and roll radiohead the only good band radiohead the best band of all time radiohead 10/10 A+ every album every song nothing compares back off beatles it's time for a real band to take the throne


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't even have The Beatles and they're pretty good, actually.

Fuck brb torrents.


----------



## kitsunefighter (Apr 20, 2010)

Gorillaz,Daft Punk,U2,Coldplay,Beyonce and The Horrors


----------



## Takun (Apr 20, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> radiohead saved rock and roll radiohead the only good band radiohead the best band of all time radiohead 10/10 A+ every album every song nothing compares back off beatles it's time for a real band to take the throne



THOM YORKE SHOT JOHN LENNON THOM YORKE DID 9/11 CAUSE HE'S A CREEP AND A WEIRDO.




DarkNoctus said:


> Well would you look at that I must have forgot c:
> 
> EDIT: You're not on my list, what's your username?



Takuun.  :3c


----------



## CFox (Apr 20, 2010)

Teto said:


> I've listened to some of OK Computer I will get back to that on a later date.
> 
> I HAVE SO MANY TORRENTS GOING NOW ;;
> WHAT HAS THIS THREAD DONE TO ME
> ...



I recommend you go through all the albums :3 

Great stuff!

My favorite of all has to be OK Computer. Then again, In Rainbows is really fucking good. Hmmmm >.> I'd still say OK Computer.




Takun said:


> THOM YORKE SHOT JOHN LENNON THOM YORKE DID 9/11  CAUSE HE'S A CREEP AND A WEIRDO.



Oh come on'


----------



## Takun (Apr 20, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> I recommend you go through all the albums :3
> 
> Great stuff!
> 
> ...



Amnesiac is the superiorist Radiohead album.


DON'T TALK POLITICS AND DON'TTTTTTTTTTTT THROWWWWWWW STONESSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Hir (Apr 20, 2010)

Takun said:


> Takuun.  :3c


I see you there with your 30gb buffer :3c


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 20, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> And they are an "odd one out". I see why we don't get along.



Lol I was jokin. If we talked about other stuff we'd probably get along. But we don't. So STFU!


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 20, 2010)

Buckethead
Suffocation
Metallica
Nile
Dying Fetus
Behemoth
Mors Principium Est
Led Zeppelin
The Who
Somewhat for:
Dimmu Borgir
Amon Amarth


If it has metal in it and doesn't have 'core' or 'nu' (i.e. TRUE METAL) then I fap to it. Yeah, most of that is death metal, but I like and have lots of other music; Buckethead supplies me with music that's almost easy listening I guess I could say, and many various artists supply my fat head with techno n' stuff.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 20, 2010)

Teto said:


> Aurastys
> Furries in a Blender
> La Roux
> Mayhem
> Panic! At The Disco



Dude! Yer ferkin kool!


----------



## Hir (Apr 20, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Lol I was jokin. If we talked about other stuff we'd probably get along. But we don't. So STFU!


Fuck you.

:3c


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 20, 2010)

Boy! I done killed people. I'll kill you too! Btw, listen to Aurastys from Vulpvibe. You might like it. It's not metal but the basic arrangement reminds me of drone stuffs. http://music.lapfoxtrax.com/album/four-beasts


----------



## katsumifur (Apr 20, 2010)

Iosys is pretty good, but their more about the flash + music not just music solo.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 20, 2010)

But aren't those guys...Asian?


----------



## CFox (Apr 20, 2010)

Takun said:


> Amnesiac is the superiorist Radiohead album.



Amnesiac is damn good too. :3


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Apr 21, 2010)

Mr. Bungle, you know, stuff that most people are too scared to listen to


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 21, 2010)

CtrlAltCorrupt said:


> Mr. Bungle, you know, stuff that most people are too scared to listen to



What's your favorite Bungle album?


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Apr 21, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> What's your favorite Bungle album?



Your expecting me to say Disco Volante aren't you? Well, no, I personally like S/T best, it's just hilarious and insane, while I do personally love Disco Volante, for being, well, bonkers. Nothing makes me laugh more than a song called "My a** is on fire."


----------



## Aden (Apr 21, 2010)

But California is so gooooood D:


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 21, 2010)

CtrlAltCorrupt said:


> Your expecting me to say Disco Volante aren't you? Well, no, I personally like S/T best, it's just hilarious and insane, while I do personally love Disco Volante, for being, well, bonkers. Nothing makes me laugh more than a song called "My a** is on fire."



I wholeheartedly agree. My Ass Is On Fire is still my favorite song of theirs but that whole album was just like a revelation, man.



			
				Trevor Dunn said:
			
		

> I have no doubt that Bungle pioneered some ideas that were only acknowledged by other musicians who subsequently got rich and famous. One reason Bungle never got rich and famous has to do with marketing and promotion neither of which we had any help with or were willing to dish out wads of our own cash for. Maybe if we would have it would have been a good investment. But I don't think Korn got popular because of the ideas they stole from Bungle. I still don't understand why bands like Korn or Slipknot are popular because there is a level of weirdness with that stuff. Trying to figure out the fickle nature of the makings of success is a waste of time. But let's face it, Bungle is too weird and too goofy for most people. Bottom line. That's the real reason we never got rich and famous, and I accepted that reality from day one. If you want to be accepted by the masses then you have to give them what they want. I certainly see nothing wrong with that. Hard work does not necessarily equal a fat paycheck, or even artistic merit. In fact, artistic merit can only be defined by yourself. Whatever you do some people are going to love it, some will hate it, and the rest won't give a shit. Accept that now and it'll make your life easier.



It is this thing that feeds on itself whereby something comes along that is a conglomeration of different influences and is hard to pin down, which is imitated by those that have neither the exposure to said influences nor the capability that the original possessed so you just get this watery mess that has some chunks of the real thing, but really isn't that good.

I think what I'm trying to say is Mr. Bungle owns and if you don't agree your dumb


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 21, 2010)

Aden said:


> But California is so gooooood D:


Hey guess what I'm about to add to my torrent list without consulting Youtube.


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Apr 21, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> I wholeheartedly agree. My Ass Is On Fire is still my favorite song of theirs but that whole album was just like a revelation, man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you and Trevor-Best bass player-Dunn, Bungle may have a small fanbase, but it's one that would dish out all the money just to get a new album or see a reunion show.

And my favorite song off that album is "Dead Goon"


----------



## Mr Owl (May 5, 2010)

I forgot to put Deftones.


----------



## Beta_7x (May 5, 2010)

In alphabetical order:

Anti-Flag
Atreyu
Audioslave
Bad Religion
Basshunter
The Beatles
Benga
Billy Talent
Blink-182
Burial
Caspa
Children of Bodom
Coki
Dark Angel
Digital Mystikz
Distance
Disturbed
The Doors
El-B
F1
Green Day
Hatcha 
HeadHunter
High Plains Drifter
I Am X-Ray
Ikonika
Inearthed
Iron Maiden
Jimi Hendrix
JME
Juju
Justin Sane
Kion
Kode 9
Komonazmuk
Kromestar
L-Wiz
Led Zeppelin
Leofah
Mala
Martyn
Metallica
The Methadones
Modey Lemon
Mt Eden
N-Type
Nightwish
NOFX
Orien
The Others
Papa Roach
Pennywise
Pinch
Pipedown
Plasticman
Protest The Hero
Quarta 330
Quest
Red Hot Chilly Peppers
Rise Against
Rusko
She Wants Revenge
Silkie
Skream
Slayer
Slipknot
Sum 41
Terror Danjah
Thought Riot
Tunnidge
Unseen
Vex'd
Virus Nine
The Voids
Weezer
Whatever It Takes
Wizzard
Youngsta
Zomby

That's all I can think of from the top of my head. Obviously not my full iTunes haha


----------



## Jaxinc (May 5, 2010)

No particular order.

*EBM, D&B, Industrial*
Assemblage 23/Tom Shear
Pendulum
VNV Nation
Neuroticfish
Icon of Coil
Wolfsheim
Edge of Dawn
E-Nomine
Evil's Toy
Hybrid
Infected Mushroom


*Rock, Metal, Alternative*
Breaking Benjamin
Static-X
Bush
The Buzzhorn
Course of Nature
Garbage
Hexedene
Kidney Thieves

*Gothic, Gothic Rock*
Evanescence
H.I.M.(His Infernal Majesty)
Leave's Eyes
Collide
Within Temptation
Kamelot
Nightwish

Probably a lot more I'm forgetting, got too much music.


----------



## Aeturnus (May 5, 2010)

I guess I got a minute to waste.

Acid Bath
Acid King
Candlemass
Motley Crue
Lita Ford
Vixen
Cathedral
Confessor
Lair of the Minotaur
Grand Magus
Solitude Aeturnus
Pentagram
Mother Love Bone
Alice in Chains
7 Year Bitch
Temple of the Dog
Novembers Doom
Bloodbath
Testament
Naked
The Mamas and the Papas
Tina Turner
Sinead O'connor
Amorphis
Crowbar
Doomsword

And so on.


----------



## kashaki (May 5, 2010)

Tokyo Police Club
Franz Ferdinand
The Killers
Bloc Party
Metric
Cake
Kaiser Chiefs
The Decemberists
Streetlight Manifesto
Volcanoless in Canada
The Shins
The Weakerthans
The Pigeon Detectives
Capdown
At the Drive in 
Mars Volta
Death Cab for Cutie
Oasis
Phoenix
Arcade Fire
The Postal Service


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 5, 2010)

Panic! At the Disco





Fall out Boy




My Chemical Romance





There's an accidental theme going on. I'll give someone a high five if they get it right.


----------



## Jay the Fox (May 5, 2010)

System of a Down is my favorite band.

More that come to mind:
Breaking Benjamin
MC Frontalot
Three Days Grace
Rise Against!
Bullet for my Valentine
Linkin Park
Nirvana
Foo Fighters


----------



## Takun (May 5, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Panic! At the Disco
> 
> Fall out Boy
> 
> ...



They are all a bunch of shitty cocksucking faggots?  Oh wait you said accidental...


Nah aren't they all broken up now?


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 6, 2010)

Takun said:


> They are all a bunch of shitty cocksucking faggots?  Oh wait you said accidental...
> 
> 
> Nah aren't they all broken up now?



I knew that was coming from one of you four...

MCR's not broken up. 

Panic's guitarist and bassist are now a baroque band called The Young Veins, but their singer and drummer are still Panic! At the Disco. (and they brought back the !)

Fall Out Boy's singer Patrick Stump is now a solo artist.

All four are coming out with albums this year and guess who's gonna buy em.


----------



## Luca (May 6, 2010)

Anything with josh homme in it.


----------



## Takun (May 6, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I knew that was coming from one of you four...
> 
> MCR's not broken up.
> 
> ...



Preteen girls around the united states!  (You really set yourself up for these  )


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 6, 2010)

- Killswitch Engage
- All That Remains
- System of a Down
- Iron Maiden
- Dragonforce
- Serj Tankian
- Guns 'n' Roses
- Hatebreed
- Metallica
- Megadeth
- In Flames
- Ozzy Osbourne
- An Endless Sporadic
- Tenacious D
- Alice in Chains
- The Pillows
- Scars on Broadway
- Avenged Sevenfold
- Marilyn Manson
- Red Hot Chili Peppers
- Slayer
- Suicidal Tendencies
- Opeth
- Dethklok
- DevilDriver
- 3" of Blood
- Lamb of God
- Foo Fighters
- Unearth
- Moonspell
- Soilwork
- The Black Dahlia Murder
- Rammstein
- Dawn of Ashes
- Furries in a Blender

I just Ctrl+C Ctrl+V this from Myspace... I have no clue how current this is...


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (May 6, 2010)

I have yet to come across a Prog Band that I hate. Crimson King, Rush...

"Weird" Bands like Beck, Mr. Bungle, Primus, Foxy Shazam, Hercules and Love Affair, MUSE, etc.

Punk Rock's also nice. Classic Metal is too, but not a lot of the newer stuff. 

I'm also a big fan of Tool/A Perfect Circle/Pusifer, Nine Inch Nails and System of a Down/Serj Tankian.

...and yes, I'm a big Beatles fan. >>;


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 6, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> I have yet to come across a Prog Band that I hate. Crimson King, Rush...
> 
> "Weird" Bands like Beck, Mr. Bungle, Primus, Foxy Shazam, Hercules and Love Affair, MUSE, etc.
> 
> ...


Have you listened to Scars on Broadway... Drummer and guitarist from SoaD are in it...


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (May 6, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Have you listened to Scars on Broadway... Drummer and guitarist from SoaD are in it...



Nope!

I'll have to give it an earfull at some point.


----------



## Aden (May 6, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Panic! At the Disco
> Fall out Boy
> My Chemical Romance



And this is why I've decided that recommending music to you is a lost cause.


----------



## Tao (May 6, 2010)

I recently learned of God is an Astronaut and man, they're amazing.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 6, 2010)

Takun said:


> Preteen girls around the united states!  (You really set yourself up for these  )


Lol. But they're all known for guy-liner. That's not why I like them but I was watching "I love the new millinium: 07", and they were talking about guyliner and the four bands they showed were MCR, P!aTD, FoB, and 30 seconds to mars. I thought it was cool that they talked a lot about Pete Wentz and how "he took it to a whole new level"


Aden said:


> And this is why I've decided that recommending music to you is a lost cause.


Those are just my favourite bands. A lot of people know me as someone who has a wide range in music taste. 

My other favs are 
Arma Angelus
Protest the Hero
Bring me the Horizon
Job for a Cowboy
Gnarles Barkley
Gym Class Heroes
Avenged Sevenfold
Pickin on Series 
Fun.
The Format
Diablo Swing Orchestra
Metallica
Pantera


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 6, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Lol. But they're all known for guy-liner. That's not why I like them but I was watching "I love the new millinium: 07", and they were talking about guyliner and the four bands they showed were MCR, P!aTD, FoB, and 30 seconds to mars. I thought it was cool that they talked a lot about Pete Wentz and how "he took it to a whole new level"



i was going to say guyliner!

oh well...


----------



## Stawks (May 6, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> A lot of people know me as someone who has a wide range in music taste.
> 
> My other favs are
> Arma Angelus
> ...





> *wide range in music taste*



Uh, yeah.

'Cause I'm bored:

The Hold Steady
Deadmau5
They Might Be Giants
Man or Astro-Man?
Islands / The Unicorns
Atom and His Package
Rufus Wainwright
Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds
Drive Like Jehu
of Montreal
We Were Promised Jetpacks
MF Doom / Danger Doom
DFA 1979
Beck
Pixies
The Tragically Hip
Beastie Boys
Bruce Springsteen
30 Seconds to Mars
You Say Party! We Say Die!
Talking Heads

And a bunch of other shit.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 6, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Panic's guitarist and bassist are now a  baroque band called The Young Veins, but their singer and drummer are  still Panic! At the Disco. (and they brought back the !)
> 
> Fall Out Boy's singer Patrick Stump is now a solo artist.


People say Panic!'s second album sucked but I like it ):

Also did the lead singer of Fall Out Boy get really fat?



MichaelFoster said:


> A lot of people know me as someone who has a wide range in music taste.


lolwat


Artists I actually like from my music collection (bolded are my favourites):

Adraen
*Animal Collective*
Aoife NÃ­ Fhearraigh
*Arcade Fire*
*As Tall As Lions*
Aurastys
AutoKratz
Azrael
Badly Drawn Boy
Baha Men
Battles
The Beatles
Bob Marley
Carter Burwell
Casey LaLonde
Catatonia
Cathedral
Chase & Status
City and Colour
Clannad
Coldplay
Dan Deacon
Dana Glover
*Dear and the Headlights*
Detergent
eaststrikewest
Eels
Eminem
Equilibrium
Explosions in the Sky
Fall Out Boy
Feist
Finntroll
Fleet Foxes
Florence + The Machine
Foo Fighters
Franz Ferdinand
The Fray
*Frightened Rabbit*
Fuck Buttons
Furries in a Blender
God Is An Astronaut
Godspeed You! Black Emperor
Goldfish
Gorillaz 
Green Day
Hadouken!
*IMA Robot*
Jackal Queenston
Johnny Cash
Kasabian
Kate Nash
Ke$ha
Keane
Kitcaliber
Klippa
La Roux
Lady GaGa
Leslie Carter
*Lily Allen*
Lunz
MIA
Manchester Orchestra
Margot & The Nuclear So and So's
Matt & Kim
Maximum the Hormone
*Mayhem* (LapFox)
Modest Mouse
Moonsorrow
Muse
NegaRen
Nirvana
Normand Corbeil
Oasis
The Offspring
Owl City
Panic! At The Disco
Paper Rival
Paramore
Peatbog Faeries
Pendulum
Plan B
The Police
The Postal Service
The Pretenders
The Proclaimers
The Prodigy
The Queenstons
The Quick Brown Fox
Radiohead
Ratatat
Renard
Right Away, Great Captain!
Rilo Kiley
Rise Against
Rufus Wainwright
Scissor Sisters
Self
*Sigur RÃ³s*
Smash Mouth
*The Snake The Cross The Crown*
*Snow Patrol*
Sonitus Vir
*St. Vincent*
Streetlight Manifesto
Sunlight Ascending
This Will Destroy You
The Ting Tings
Toumani DiabatÃ©'s Symmetric Orchestra
Twin Atlantic
Two Steps From Hell
The Unicorns
*Vampire Weekend*
Versailles
The Verve
The Very Best
We Were Promised Jetpacks
The Weepies
White Town
Wojciech Golczewski
Wolf Parade
The Wombats
yellow minute


----------



## Stawks (May 6, 2010)

Teto said:


> Battles



You like Battles?

Sweeeeeeeet


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 6, 2010)

Of Monteal. I've never listened to them before, but have heard of them. Could you recommend me a song to stat me off?


Oh also guys I have Joy Division and Pink Floyd discographies on download, I forgot to add them to the list.
I also just realised I still need me some Ray Charles.


----------



## Stawks (May 6, 2010)

Teto said:


> Of Monteal. I've never listened to them before, but have heard of them. Could you recommend me a song to stat me off?



Labrinthian Pomp or She's A Rejector off a Hissing Fauna Are You The Destroyer? are good choices.

My favourite though is You Are An Airplane from their debut EP.

It's hard to suggest just one song, 'cause their style changes a lot from one album to the next.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 6, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Labrinthian Pomp or She's A Rejector off a Hissing Fauna Are You The Destroyer? are good choices.
> 
> My favourite though is You Are An Airplane from their debut EP.
> 
> It's hard to suggest just one song, 'cause their style changes a lot from one album to the next.


Muse does that too kinda.

I'll check out those you've listed. Could you give me your favourite from each album?


Edit:
I take back what I said about Muse. I listened to "You Are An Airplane" and then "Labrinthian Pomp", and the change is actually pretty significant. Muse is like turning the volume from 5 to 6. This is like, full blast live in concert where once was a peaceful field.


----------



## Stawks (May 6, 2010)

Teto said:


> Muse does that too kinda.
> 
> I'll check out those you've listed. Could you give me your favourite from each album?



The Bird Who Continues to Eat the Rabbit's Flower - You Are An Airplane
Cherry Peel - When You Are Loved Like You Are
The Bedside Drama: A Petite Tragedy - Happy Yellow Bumblebee / The Hollow Room
The Gay Parade - March of the Gay Parade
Coquelicot Asleep in the Poppies: A Variety of Whimsical Verse - Let's Do Everything For the First Time Forever
Aldhils Arboretum - Kissing in the Grass
Satanic Panic in the Attic - Disconnect the Dots
The Sunlandic Twins I don't know very well
Hissing Fauna, Are You the Destroyer? - She's a Rejector

And their newest one I have never listened to but it's supposed to be good.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 6, 2010)

Mew
Florence and the Machine
Neko Case
Danny Elfman
Flogging Mollly
Rammstein
E-Nomine
Eminem
Subway to Sally
Celtic Woman
Bond
Abney Park
Hedwig and the Angry Inch
Imogen Heap
Nightwish
Susumu Hirasawa
Yellowcard


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 6, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Hissing Fauna, Are You the Destroyer? - She's a Rejector


Just finished this one and thought it was bloody brilliant. I'm downloading some illegal stuffs now.



KirbyCowFox said:


> Flogging Mollly


I totally forgot about this band.

WE'RE SEVEN DRUNKEN PIRATES 
WE'RE THE SEVEN DEADLY SINS


----------



## Stawks (May 6, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Danny Elfman
> Hedwig and the Angry Inch



Just Elfman's compositions, or some Oingo Boingo, too?

Also, have you heard the Hedwig tribute album Wig in a Box? It's positively dope.



Teto said:


> Just finished this one and thought it was bloody brilliant. I'm downloading some illegal stuffs now.



Teto, you _pirate_, you.


----------



## Aden (May 6, 2010)

Danny Elfman's personal album, "Serenada Schizophrana", is fucking brilliant.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 6, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Teto, you _pirate_, you.


Well I'm one of the seven drunken pirates, I'm one of the seven deadly sins :c


----------



## Stawks (May 6, 2010)

Teto said:


> Well I'm one of the seven drunken pirates, I'm one of the seven deadly sins :c



Oh my mistake

Pass the grog


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 6, 2010)

no its mine


----------



## Stawks (May 6, 2010)

Come on

First rule of being a pirate:

shaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrre


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 6, 2010)

I don't seed much and my ratio is awful.

What did you expect.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 6, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Uh, yeah.


 Yeah, those were my favs, not examples jackass.
As far as range goes,
Job for a Cowboy
Mastadon
Mozart
Gloria Gaynor
the Beatles
Led Zeppelin
Manfred Mann
Orleans
Nancy Adams
Pickin on Series
Panic at the Disco (Not Panic! at the Disco)
Diablo Swing Orchestra
Agoraphoric Nosebleed


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 6, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Yeah, those were my favs, not examples jackass.


Nice social skills there.

It was an easy mistake to make seeing as you talked about your vast music tastes and then listed those bands.


----------



## Plantar (May 6, 2010)

http://www.last.fm/user/Plantar/library


----------



## Aden (May 6, 2010)

Teto said:


> I don't seed much



>:c


----------



## Ben (May 6, 2010)

I like Panic at the Disco's 2nd album and Fall Out Boy's final one, but aside from that, I don't really care.

I'd say my all-time favorite band is Sonic Youth. Their albums have such a wide diversity when it comes to sound, and I feel like their advancements in testing the limits of instruments definitely lent itself to some really amazing material. Not to mention that Daydream Nation is an American classic.


~here's a quarter honey~
~go put it in a _washing machine_~​
p.s. posting giant lists of what you listen to is stupid, link your last.fms homos

http://www.last.fm/user/pocketchu  FAT PIMPIN


----------



## Fallenmink (May 6, 2010)

- Combichrist, Icon of Coil, Panzer AG
- KMFDM, MDFMK
- Rammstein
- Nightwish
- Muse
- Iced Earth 
- Skinny Puppy, ohGr
- Oomph!
- Opeth
- Sonata Arctica
- Blind Guardian
- Arch Enemy

Stats are all messed up for some reason, but it's a semi-accurate list.


----------



## Wreth (May 6, 2010)

Pendulum


----------



## Aden (May 6, 2010)

Ben said:


> p.s. posting giant lists of what you listen to is stupid, link your last.fms homos



I do every time I post c:



> http://www.last.fm/user/pocketchu  FAT PIMPIN



We're actually MEDIUM now whaaaaaat


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 6, 2010)

Ben said:


> http://www.last.fm/user/pocketchu  FAT PIMPIN


                                                                                    Your musical compatibility with *Pocketchu* is *Very High* 
                                                                                  Music you have in common includes Kate  Nash, Florence  + The Machine, Animal  Collective, Modest  Mouse and Lily  Allen.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 6, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Just Elfman's compositions, or some Oingo Boingo, too?



His works in soundtracks, Big Fish and Black Beauty are my absolute two favorites of his.



Stawks said:


> Also, have you heard the Hedwig tribute album Wig in a Box? It's positively dope.



Wat?  I have not heard of this?!?!  OMFG I have found my next album purchase!  Thanks for telling me!


----------



## Takun (May 6, 2010)

Thread needs more Bowie.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 6, 2010)




----------



## mystery_penguin (May 6, 2010)

I like Rie Fu, favorite artist evar.


----------



## Delta (May 6, 2010)

As of now

Mastodon 
Baroness
This is a Process of Still Life
Mogwai
CYNE
Yndi Hildar


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 7, 2010)

Teto said:


> Nice social skills there.
> 
> It was an easy mistake to make seeing as you talked about your vast music tastes and then listed those bands.



Yeah, he was bein a smart ass about it anyway. Mind your own buisness.



Ben said:


> I like Panic at the Disco's 2nd album and Fall Out Boy's final one, but aside from that, I don't really care.



D:
I can see panic's album because it was real creative baroque rock, but Fall Out Boy's last album was awful compared to their first two. They used to be emo and now they're like r&b soul rock. Anyway, it was a let down.


----------



## Convel (May 7, 2010)

huh where to begin, i'm into a lot of bands but i will list just a few

Dream theater
Metallica
Pantera
Slayer
Slipknot
Chimera
SYL


----------



## Oovie (May 7, 2010)

I'm all over the place and like a lot of single songs, but tried to pick those where I liked more than one and linked my favorites.
Prodigy - Hot Ride
 Datarock - Fa Fa Fa
RJD2 - 1976
Sin With Sebastian - Shut Up (And Sleep With Me)
 Rammstein - Feuer Frei
 Moby - Bodyrock
 Royksopp - Remind Me
 Jonathan Coulton - The Future Soon
 Pendulum - The Other Side
 Timo Maas - To Get Down
 
These are all Psychedelic Trance artists, separated so I don't induce everyone with headaches.
Hallucinogen - Deranger
 Gataka - She Is Still Here
 Electro Sun - Secret Sequence
1200  Micrograms - Double Helix
 Talamasca - Sagittarius
 Infected Mushroom - Dracul


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 7, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Yeah, he was bein a smart ass about it anyway. Mind your own buisness.


Stawks is my friend, he is my own business.

Oovie, I am going to have some fun with these liiiiiinks :3


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 7, 2010)

Teto said:


> Stawks is my friend, he is my own business.



No...I wasn't talking to you.


----------



## WolfTailz (May 7, 2010)

Rock. www.myspace.com/lastsummer1

Listen to their song "Candy Case"

Btw I am not in any way affiliated with the band, I just love the music. And no, they are not popular in any way. But they are local to where I am. haha


----------



## Slyck (May 8, 2010)

Steely Dan
The Grateful Dead
Sublime
Eminem
Willie Nelson
The Guess Who
Gorson Lightfoot
Slade
Elton John
Simon and Garfunkel
Musical Youth
Mr. Scruff
Gigi D'Agostino
Desmond Dekker
Chezidek
Bob Marley
Brother Ali
The Winstons
Richie Spice
Waylon Jennings
John Lennon
The Jerry Garcia Band
Michael Jackson
Hahaha I said MJ
Ah hei hei hey!
Bo Diddley
Queen
The Rolling Stones
Probably more but I'm tired. Can I go play in my room now?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 8, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> No...I wasn't talking to you.


Easy mistake to make seeing as you quoted my post and then said "Mind your own business". You should have said "He should mind his own business".

Gosh.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 8, 2010)

Teto said:


> Easy mistake to make seeing as you quoted my post and then said "Mind your own business". You should have said "He should mind his own business".
> 
> Gosh.



I meant I wasn't talking to you to begin with. I did mean for you to mind your own buisness. 

He says something, I reply, you butt in, I reply to you, etc.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 8, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I meant I wasn't talking to you to begin with. I did mean for you to mind your own buisness.
> 
> He says something, I reply, you butt in, I reply to you, etc.


Well that's an easy mistake to make because you didn't make it clear, and you never do.


----------



## Stawks (May 8, 2010)

Teto said:


> Stawks is my friend, he is my own business



My hero :3


----------



## Zaraphayx (May 8, 2010)

After Forever
Apocalyptica
Beautiful Sin
Blind Guardian
Charon
Dark Moor
Delain
Helloween
Hammerfall
Iced Earth
Nightwish
Rhapsody of Fire
Sonata Arctica
Stratovarius
Symphony X
Tarot
Therion


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> After Forever
> Apocalyptica
> Beautiful Sin
> Blind Guardian
> ...


We got us a power-metal fan!  where is Dragonforce on your list?
...oh yeah my favs...

Metallica
Slayer
The Smashing Pumpkins
Motion City Soundtrack
Lynard Skynard
Charlie Daniels Band
Wecamewithbrokenteeth
Iamerror
A Day to Remember
After the Burial
Napalm Death
Death
I Declare War
DJ TripleStar
Kitsune^2
FIAB
The Who
Boston
Disturbed
ICP
MSI
Born of Osiris
IronHand
Exhumed
Behemoth
Papa Roach
Creed
Avenged Sevenfold
...i dont feel like typing more....


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 8, 2010)

Stawks said:


> My hero :3


You're my business why are you here., I need to know what my business is.


----------



## Zaraphayx (May 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> We got us a power-metal fan!  where is Dragonforce on your list?
> ...oh yeah my favs...
> 
> Metallica
> ...



I don't like Dragonforce 

Also you can't make fun of me and then put ICP in your list, it's just in poor form. :V


----------



## Stawks (May 8, 2010)

Teto said:


> You're my business why are you here., I need to know what my business is.



Teto are you drunk.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Wecamewithbrokenteeth



:c

death to false grind!!


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> I don't like Dragonforce
> 
> Also you can't make fun of me and then put ICP in your list, it's just in poor form. :V


 Lol its cool.  i dont like them much either.  Dragonforce is just one of the worst power metal bands i know.

and hey.... ICP isnt that bad....>.>


Load_Blown said:


> :c
> 
> death to false grind!!


...?  false grind?   i dont get it....  I liked their one album "We're packin' are you?"  and thats pretty much it :V


----------



## Stawks (May 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ...?  false grind?   i dont get it....  I liked their one album "We're packin' are you?"  and thats pretty much it :V



He's calling you a poser.

You gonna take that?

Come on Usarise, you gonna be a poser, or are you gonna be a pos_eur_?


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

Stawks said:


> He's calling you a poser.
> 
> You gonna take that?
> 
> Come on Usarise, you gonna be a poser, or are you gonna be a pos_eur_?


 ohhhhhh ok.... now i get it ^_^

Eh ill take it    what music i listen to doesnt affect him....at least i think it doesnt 0_0

can i be neither and just listen to my ipod? :3


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 8, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ...?  false grind?   i dont get it....  I liked their one album "We're packin' are you?"  and thats pretty much it :V



they play a noxious music called "scenegrind"

real grindcore is like this!

[yt]nDXUwh3kCcQ[/yt]


----------



## Usarise (May 8, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> they play a noxious music called "scenegrind"
> 
> real grindcore is like this!
> 
> [yt]nDXUwh3kCcQ[/yt]


 Didn't know there was something called scenegrind....   
So i take it thats a bad thing?

and theyre pretty good.  You like Pig Destroyer?
[yt]R_SqtCNhv44[/yt]


----------



## Ames (May 8, 2010)

Grindcore makes me frown.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Didn't know there was something called scenegrind....
> So i take it thats a bad thing?



it is a perversion of everything grind stands for!

look at their myspace friends: http://www.myspace.com/wcwbtmetal

"suicide susie"
"swayzorbladez"
"iamdeadsmiles58"

not very brutal!

i guess it is a bit silly to hate a band for their style but it is something i choose not to support, mostly because the music is not what i like to listen to

i do like pig destroyer to answer your question!

i try not to quibble with people over things like this because it really does not make a difference but there are a couple things like this that just stick in my side and i have to make my voice known!!

but you enjoy napalm death so i think we would get along well enough if we ever crossed paths ^^


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> it is a perversion of everything grind stands for!
> 
> look at their myspace friends: http://www.myspace.com/wcwbtmetal
> 
> ...


 ...0_0   wow..... these people are just.... *shudders*

Lol a few of my friends call me that all the time and i laugh every time.  I just find the word brutal kinda funny ^_^

Well thats all good then.  You can like whatever style you want and everyone else can like their own ^_^

I think their pretty good.  but then again, so is almost anything from Relapse Records.

I do love Napalm Death.  Order of the Leech is probably my favorite album!


----------



## Stawks (May 9, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> but you enjoy napalm death so i think we would get along well enough if we ever crossed paths ^^



Hey LB, if we crossed paths, would you destroy me utterly?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 9, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Hey LB, if we crossed paths, would you destroy me utterly?



i dont think so

we would probably get along quite well!


----------



## Stawks (May 9, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> i dont think so
> 
> we would probably get along quite well!



So that Kool Keith guy, he's pretty dope.

You ever hear the shit MF Doom did as King Geedorah? It's good.


----------



## Usarise (May 9, 2010)

any of you guys go to see any bands live?  I've seen Slayer, Megadeth, and After the Burial live.  Ive also been to see the London Symphany Orchestra twice.


----------



## Stawks (May 9, 2010)

I saw Rush live, twice. They were sick, but the audience at arena shows is always so shitty. No sitting down at rock concerts, you fucks.

Everything else I've seen was at festivals, outdoors and crap. Bela Fleck and the Flecktones are probably the best thing ever, live.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 9, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Teto are you drunk.


I was actually really quite tired and just wanted to say any old rubbish.


----------

